# Fiberglass Fake Rock Wall



## Trench (Jul 31, 2012)

I have just started on a fiberglass fake rock wall, 
I am doing a bit of experimentation with it and doing it small scale.
I have had a talk with a guy who from what I have heard is the guru in fiberglassing, so heres hoping it comes out good, 
pics to come, its a bit rough but most of that will be hidden once it is in the enclosure.
Just thought some of you might be interested 
Cheers


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 31, 2012)

fibreglass is a good idea keep us updated


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea let us know how it goes. I dipped my toe in fibreglassing once, wasn't a fun job.  how are you making the mold? Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't wait for this you'll be the first one to actually post pictures on a fibreglass background. Can't wait


----------



## Trench (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't make a proper mold I just made the shape out of styro and put the fiberglass over that, the Styrofoam dissolved slowly but that helped add to the shape and random ness of it, which made it look more realistic.
If I can find a way to get it to have good corners then I think I will keep using styro as the basic shaping.
My plan is once fiberglassing bit is done, to put a layer of epoxy on it and sprinkle sand all over it and just keep doing lays of this to give it the natural look and the feel.

and the pics of how far I have gotten, I know it looks very rough but once it is the tank along with the other sides to it 99% of it will be hidden or gone

I will me cutting around most of the edges so all of that stuff sticking out will be gone if not it will be hidden behind the other sides that I am making for it.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks good.  Looks fiddly though. :/


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 2, 2012)

How much did the resin and fibreglass set you back ? What size is it ?


----------



## Trench (Aug 2, 2012)

It is a bit fiddly but once you get the idea of it it gets a bit easier
I have a friend who did a bit of fiberglassing and he gave me a huge role of the fiberglass and some resin he had left over, I should have enough resin to do this project but will have to get some clear epoxy to do the layers of sand with.
so far I have only spent $20 on the tank, the tank is 35cm long and 20cm wide,
like I said it is just a small scale to see if every thing works the way I think it should and to get an idea of how to do it.
Thanks guys "n" girls


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 2, 2012)

Once you have finished with the polyester(fibreglass resin), leave it out in the sun/weather for at least 3-4 weeks to allow the outgassing of styrene monomer (the resin stink), otherwise it will just keep outgassing in the enclosure for a very long time. The sun greatly accelerates the process, and very quickly post-cures the resin.

Jamie


----------



## Trench (Aug 2, 2012)

I was planing on letting it sit for 2 weeks but will up it to 4.
Thanks mate


----------



## Trench (Aug 5, 2012)

this is the bolder for in the corner

this is the side

and this is the bottom

and the last one is the first on which I did a bit more on to make it stronger as it had a weak spot in it
I also cut around the edges to make sure it fitted in the tank and so I could make a start on the others
now to let it sit for 4 weeks and then to into the tank

I think I might not have used enough catylist in the first on that is way it is blue 
the others are thicker than they look


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks strong where's the pretty pictures ? ( painted ones ) enjoy the fibreglass and resin ?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Aug 11, 2012)

Trench said:


> It is a bit fiddly but once you get the idea of it it gets a bit easier
> I have a friend who did a bit of fiberglassing and he gave me a huge role of the fiberglass and some resin he had left over, I should have enough resin to do this project but will have to get some clear epoxy to do the layers of sand with.
> so far I have only spent $20 on the tank, the tank is 35cm long and 20cm wide,
> like I said it is just a small scale to see if every thing works the way I think it should and to get an idea of how to do it.
> Thanks guys "n" girls


 how much MEKPH are you mixing with the resin?


----------



## Trench (Aug 11, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Looks strong where's the pretty pictures ? ( painted ones ) enjoy the fibreglass and resin ?



have not got that far yet as I am letting them sit for week or two more to make sure the fiberglass and resin have stopped giving off fumes,
Other that the fact that it takes a long time to fully make, as you need to make sure it is all fully dry, it is very enjoyable 



daveandem2011 said:


> how much MEKPH are you mixing with the resin?



I assume you mean catalyst? my friend also gave me a whole 2 liter bottle of it  and as I only need to mix 1.5% of catalyst to the mix, I will have plenty for all the future projects

I am hoping to go around the edges and check that they all fit into the tank to day so be sure to check back latter to see updated pics 

It may look a bit separated now but once it is done it won't,


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 7, 2012)

Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint

Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint

- - - Updated - - -

Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint

Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint

Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint

- - - Updated - - -

Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint

- - - Updated - - -

lol i only posted that 1 time.. 0_o


----------



## Umbral (Sep 7, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## kr0nick (Sep 7, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint
> 
> Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint
> 
> ...



Hey nice work Trench have you thought of colouring.


And Justdragons.
I think Ben Stein uses plastic resin with his walls. I have thought about using plastic resin but making the moulds would be pretty tricky.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd like to see how this is coming along a whole lot haha

and id like to hear more about this plastic resin...????


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 25, 2012)

Same how is this coming along ? With I knew someone who had a stein so I could look at it. I contacted a resin place awhile back about if there resin would work.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 25, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint
> 
> Hows this all going bud? looks a treat.. youll be a mini stein in no time.. i think this must be how he is doing these. and his always come out mint
> 
> ...



This, sir, made my night :lol:


----------

